# imagemagick install



## Elliotjnewman (Oct 14, 2006)

I cant seem to get imagemagick to install.

I have downloaded from here:

http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php


and I have tried to follow the install guide, but im no command expert so I must be going wrong somewhere, heres what I do:

I have downloaded: 

ImageMagick-universal-apple-darwin8.7.0.tar.gz

I dragged this into /Documents/imageMagick (I created this directory) and double clicked the icon, this then created a ImageMagick-6.2.9 directory.

Now looking at the guide on the install page, it says:

ImageMagick RPM's are self-installing. Simply type the following command and you're ready to start using ImageMagick:

rpm -Uvh ImageMagick-6.2.9-8.i386.rpm

Is this command for linux? terminal doesnt recognise the command.

It then says:

Next, extract the contents of the package. For example:

gzip -dc ImageMagick.tar.gz  tar -xf -

(but for this step I just double clicked the file - like I said above)


then these three commands:

export MAGICK_HOME="$HOME/ImageMagick-6.2.7"

export PATH; PATH="$MAGICK_HOME/bin:$PATH"

export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH="$MAGICK_HOME/lib"

I typed the following:

export MAGICK_HOME="$Users/elliotnewman/Documents/imageMagick/ImageMagick-8.7.0"

export PATH; PATH="$Users/elliotnewman/Documents/imageMagick/bin:$PATH"

export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH="$Users/elliotnewman/Documents/imageMagick/lib"


I must have done something wrong as none of the "convert" commands work...

any ideas? Its quite a tricky install.

Thanks.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 14, 2006)

You might want to try the suggestions in this thread. From reading that thread, imagemagick looks like it my not be compatible.


----------



## artov (Oct 15, 2006)

Elliotjnewman said:


> I cant seem to get imagemagick to install.
> 
> 
> any ideas?



I installed Fink version of Imagemagick, and it works find. There are two
packages, one with X11 programs (mainly display) and one without. Check
http://http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/imagemagick
for more information.


----------



## cfr (Oct 15, 2006)

If you need the rpm command, you'd have to install it - this isn't standard on OS X.

You can also install imagemagick (with or without X11 interface) using i-Installer. Although this is mainly used for installing TeX/LaTeX stuff, the packages are independent. You wouldn't have to install the TeX stuff in order to install the imagemagick package.

- cfr


----------



## jpb5151 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd have to put another vote towards Fink.  It installed and worked perfectly (but this Mac's made me even more lazy so I later bought Graphic Converter ).


----------



## billbaloney (Oct 16, 2006)

You can also look at Marc Liyanage's installers.


----------

